# Job salary questions (Massa/Pissa)



## weezkwear (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm moving from India to Italy in October and will be staying somewhere close to Massa as I've to attend academy in that town. My girlfriend who is currently living in Bucharest will also be moving to Italy with me.


Can you please advise me 5-6 towns/cities close to Massa which have good job options available.
I have worked in IT, customer service (technical) and marketing fields. While my gf worked as a translator (Romanian-English) in Bucharest. She has also worked as TV anchor for a sports channel and PR agent for some artists in Bucharest.

I don't know any Italian, however, my gf understands Italian almost perfectly though she can't speak it.

My gf wants to work full time while I will be working part time as I'll be on study visa.

What kind of job possibilities exist around Massa? We both don't mind experimenting with different fields but would obviously like to have a consistent income.

How much can you earn per month on a part time job?
As far as tourism is concerned, what job options are available for English speakers?
Are there any good job sites where part time job offers are listed? Please also mention some sites for full time jobs.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Miss Italy (Jul 18, 2011)

weezkwear said:


> I'm moving from India to Italy in October and will be staying somewhere close to Massa as I've to attend academy in that town. My girlfriend who is currently living in Bucharest will also be moving to Italy with me.
> 
> 
> Can you please advise me 5-6 towns/cities close to Massa which have good job options available.
> ...


Hi 
are you planning to start a course and learn the language?


----------

